# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cảm nhận 4 mùa ở cà phê Du Miên - Quán cafe ở Sài Gòn

## hantt.163

*Ở Du Miên, buổi sáng quán tràn ngập màu xuân với không khí trong lành, với những giọt sương trên lá, các loại hoa đua nhau khoe sắc. Buổi trưa, mùa hè mát rượi cùng hồ nước phẳng lặng, giếng đá trong veo.*

Khác với con hẻm nhỏ dẫn lối vào, không gian cà phê Du Miên rộng mở với thảm cỏ xanh, dòng suối uốn lượn, hồ nước phẳng lặng, bức tường rêu phong, thác nước cuồn cuộn... khiến khách như đang đứng trước lâu đài của một quý tộc phương tây hay vào bước một công viên khá rộng.


3/4 không gian của Du Miên là sân vườn. Chỗ ngồi tại sân vườn với những bộ bàn ghế bằng gỗ, hồ nước xanh trong veo, dây leo buông mình trên bức vách, giữa không trung như ru mọi người vào khoảng lặng của thành phố, tránh xa những tất bật những lo toan. Phòng kín với những hàng ghế sofa đỏ, máy lạnh, bàn tròn, thích hợp cho cả nhóm và couples.

Mỗi không gian mang đến những trải nghiệm khác nhau, mỗi góc ngồi tại Du Miên cũng khiến khách suy nghĩ trước khi “dừng chân”. Đó là lý do dù đến quán nhiều lần, khách vẫn có thói quen dạo một vòng quanh nơi đây, tìm một chỗ ngồi mới hơn, để tìm cho mình một cảm giác mới lạ.


Ngoài thói quen thay đổi góc ngồi, khách đến quán cũng không định hình một thời điểm nhất định trong ngày mà đến vào thời điểm bất kỳ. Bởi tại Du Miên, trong một ngày, khách có thể cảm nhận được sự thay đổi thời tiết của 4 mùa trong năm.

Buổi sáng quán tràn ngập màu xuân với không khí trong lành, với những giọt sương trên lá, các loại hoa đua nhau khoe sắc. Buổi trưa, mùa hè mát rượi cùng hồ nước phẳng lặng, giếng đá trong veo. Buổi chiều, những ánh nắng còn sót lại vương trên tán lá, những bức tường, gam màu trầm bao trùm quán mang lại chút nhẹ nhàng, lãng đãng của mùa thu. Và cái không khí se lạnh của Sài Gòn được hơi nước của hồ, của thác nước nhân lên mang lại cảm giác đêm đông dịu nhẹ trong ánh nến và không gian yên tĩnh.


Địa chỉ: Cà phê Du Miên 48/9A Hồ Biểu Chánh, P.11, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.
>>Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Du Miên
Nguồn: zing
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn - cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## Amp21

Phong cảnh bên trg đẹp quá

----------


## khoan_gieng

Giống biệt thự nhỉ

----------


## Mituot

Quán này đẹp thật
Nội thất nhất quán

----------


## songthan

tận hưởng được cả 4 mùa ý tưởng độc đào thiệt

----------

